# First batch dyed and stabilized



## Darrin (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Brandy (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## PenPal (Nov 16, 2020)

Me too lovely colours Darrin.

Peter.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 17, 2020)

Those are going to be terrific!


----------

